# Never too soon



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Got my 450$ order of snare.building supplies to start putting together next falls snares ...in the process I discoverdd a little trick that should improve my catch rate .
When setting snares ot has always been a hassle ( no pun intended Rick ) to keep spring from swinging down and hanging in the loop , i tried bending the cable back to hold spring lights out and tho it worked I believe it hinders the speed of the spring .
I found that if you slide the eyelet end end of the trigger out away frim the next spring after setting trigger that it will pinch the cable enough to hold tge sprung in place ,thus keeping it away frim the circle ...clear as mud I know ..but it works. 
Heres a few pics of last nights activities ,got 80 done , loaded , degreased and ready for paint .






























Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Very nice Cam. I see Deb is still putting up with you running them through her dishwasher. Lol


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

None taken Cam. Don the grease on the cables help lubricate the washer rollers etc., at least he is not using the dry cycle to cure after painting. looking good.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

hassell said:


> None taken Cam. Don the grease on the cables help lubricate the washer rollers etc., at least he is not using the dry cycle to cure after painting. looking good.


Hahahaha...good idea Rick !! Maybe I shiuld try that..not! I got paint today ,6 cans of various tan and browns from Princess auto...$5/ can .
Also built a few more today ,some magnum springs as well as some cliff hangers with heavy breakaways and double end stops ..put a different color support collar on so I dont get em mixed up .
Into the dishwasher they go ...









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

youngdon said:


> Very nice Cam. I see Deb is still putting up with you running them through her dishwasher. Lol


Thats one of the little things she puts up with ..Im afraid there are bigger .
She keeps telling me I need to slow down and not push this snaring so hard ..havent told her Im working in a couple more areas to snare this winter ..lol

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You didn’t need to mention that she puts up with other things, I think we all knew that. No offense to you but we’re all in relationships with women too so it sort of goes without saying. Lol


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

youngdon said:


> You didn't need to mention that she puts up with other things, I think we all knew that. No offense to you but we're all in relationships with women too so it sort of goes without saying. Lol


Lol..
No seriously Don , she is a saint ...cow crap tracked in on boots and clothes ,greasy pants and shirts from working on machinery, being late for meals ,the list goes on ..couldnt do it without her...and wouldnt want to even try .
.

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

Ain't it great when you find a good one!

I know after 47 years MINE is still the greatest Thing in my life.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

47 is quite a milestone congrats ..39 and counting here. She has found a few "memorable" items around the house in our time together, this is one of the tamer .









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Finally got em painted and some hanging to de scent in the wind..meanwhile my son jnlaw wants to go in and partner with me on my line this winter ...find and good except its my line that Ive gotten permission for .So I made him a deal , if he could get us permission to snare some property closer to the mountains with the possibility of catching a wolf we would share that place .gotta be careful what you wish for ,now Ive got another snare supply order coming with heavier cable and breakaways for some big dogs..lol.. looking forward to it .









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

We're excited already, had a chance to go out with the top snare man for wolves years ago up north blew the chance, still regret it. Oh Well.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Im looking forward to it Rick,gonna definitely be a learning experience.. the chance of running into a winter bear goes up immensely with this new property and that doesn't thrill me ,just have to be aware and take it as it comes 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Next batch of parta is here ..heavy breakaways,750 # as well as more locks shock springs for traps as well as lure.the 750 is much beefier than my regular 265 ...guess I better get busy























Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

Wishing you the best of success this season, my friend. A wolf would make the season!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Another fun season coming up.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I can’t wait to read every word
of your exploits


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Looks like you’re getting things all planned out for this season good luck with the big dogs that would be great to see you holding one


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Finished up the last of the heavy snares and learning already ..an 18 in cricle loop doesnt leave much extra cable when circle is formed with a 5 ft snare so the last 25 I made are 6ft long ...my 7 year old grandson insisted on helping with the last 2 .And yes guys a wolf would be a great accomplishment if we can pull it off .









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

Take any help you can get - especially the free kind.

The young man looks intent on getting it right.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Glenwhey said:


> Take any help you can get - especially the free kind.
> 
> The young man looks intent on getting it right.


He is a perfectionist Glen and very sharp...he had to have the parts positioned exactly right before he crimped ...I look forward to having him and his dad and brothers come with me .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

Your legacy is intact, my friend.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Too kind Glen , I am a lucky man to have all my grandkids and family so close and able to share the outdoors with them .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

I know the feeling but they are the lucky ones, although they probably don't realize it yet.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Funny how stories come out in a small community...turns out a certain guy has been snaring this new area and he has no license or permission to be there ..when confronted he said no one else is going in ...he was told I would be in there with a licence " and written permission " .. end of discussion... I don't need confrontation or trouble so I hope we dont have either, so our trail cameras will go up and hopefully nothing will happen ....good thing is we will know where to look if anything does happen . Other than him it sounds like the rest of the neighbor's are glad we are coming. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Almost ready to go ..got my footholds adjusted , shock springs installed ,longer chains and a fresh coat of paint ..gonna be ready this year









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looking good, single spring jump or do they still make them ??


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Nope , double spring with 4 coils underneath...quite a task to set. But I was surprised , all the dogs I have taken in them ,5 so far ,I could have released with very little harm to their foot ..double laminated jaws ,offset about 3/8".









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

Good luck, Cam. I pity that scofflaw if he keeps it up.

Still can't use those here. Gave all my footholds away plus the cable restraints (snares). Done with the stupid rules. Bullets or nothing now.

Good luck, Cam. That scofflaw should have gotten the message and, if he has any sense, he'll take his game on the road.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Better pic. thanks.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

How’d I get so far behind ??
I’m sure the guy knows that your message that you’re licensed and have permission is the end of that property for him.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Glenwhey said:


> Good luck, Cam. I pity that scofflaw if he keeps it up.
> 
> Still can't use those here. Gave all my footholds away plus the cable restraints (snares). Done with the stupid rules. Bullets or nothing now.
> 
> Good luck, Cam. That scofflaw should have gotten the message and, if he has any sense, he'll take his game on the road.


Haha, I dont want to cause trouble or be the center of it ..the troublemaker happens to be my son in laws(Clay) cousin ,no love lost between them ..his brother however is good friends with Clay and wished us all the best ... says he has snared before and yes, we will catch bears ...no need to qorry tho cause he says the snares cant hold em and they break out and get away, make a heck of a mess in the meantime tho .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Looking good I need to get my stuff around and see if anything needs to be done as I took the year off last year and I don’t remember what needs to be fixed or redipped I know I have a raccoon problem again as that is a never ending fight and I know I’ve got at least one pair of coyotes that had pups so I’ve got fur around


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Good idea John ,get back in the game buddy ...

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Well I had an interesting phone call last night at 10 the fellow that allows me to snare coyote on his property says they have a potential wolfkill of a cow in neighbouring grazing Reserve
... so after supper my son and I are going out to investigate and taking the howler I got from Pokey see if we can make it work some magic..

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

And the excitement begins. Good Luck, wish I was there.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Checked out the supposed kill site and definitely was a struggle there, grass was all tore up for probably 30 yds x30yds...cow was mostly eaten and no loose dirt for tracks but one big foot print on the middle of paunch contents tells me that if wolves werent involved they definitely were there after..a number of grizzlies inhabit the same area but no clear evidence as to who was responsible for the murder ..kill is likely 3 -4 days old . I used pokeys howler to try and get a response but to no avail ,it did shut up the local coyote population that had started to howl...wolvss would definitely be my guess ,the local elk population is bunched into 2 ,100.cow plus herds with a number of bulls competing. My guess is the wolves have them bunched as well...this time of year they should be split into small groups for the rut but they coild still be all together for safety and protection...man if we only had some snow ..

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

Hope the killers don't do much more damage before you can trick 'em good. I know it'll haunt you until you get more clues and put an end to it. Following along 'til then.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Keep after them 
Funny how as soon as a wolf howls the coyotes zip it


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Glenwhey said:


> Hope the killers don't do much more damage before you can trick 'em good. I know it'll haunt you until you get more clues and put an end to it. Following along 'til then.


Tough country to go after em Glen , virtually no brush to snare ...best to call I think ....and yes Im racking my brain . Rifle deer season is a month away and someone may get a go at em ,sure would like it to be me .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

pokeyjeeper said:


> Keep after them
> Funny how as soon as a wolf howls the coyotes zip it


Doesnt it tho...totally silent .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Update...had a phone call from a Rancher that lives 3.miles from the kill site tontell me about it ,he didnt know that I had been there ..He say there had been someone else snaring his place 2 years ago but didnt come back last winter and told me if he didnt hear from him that I was welcome to do it if interested..told him I was ..
He also said they hear the wolves howl ,not coyotes ,every night ...they are here .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

Reassuring. We know you'll make it happen. Or, go nuts trying. Good luck, my friend. No better man on the job!


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Well Glen , I wont pull my hair out over it cause its already gone , I just hope they mind their manners but not betting on that either..I think a calling trip is in the near future .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Get to calling cam 
More fun in it and that howler needs more blood on it


----------

